# Bee Contaminants



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems there are many more contributors than just farmers.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/06/10/honeybees-bring-home-cocktail


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mainstream does not want to hear that.

Look at how much insecticide and herbicide is sold at the homeowner type stores. That chemical is being used somewhere and not by those who are the tenants of the soil.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I always wondered if the consumer market was a larger portion of sales for chemical companies. Anyone know?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Talked to my friend the bee keeper last night, he had a several rate in the mid 90's last winter.

He never feeds HFCS, sucrose or sugar, he just leaves enough honey to make sure they have what they need to get going again in the spring, like nature intended,

He has several other tricks as well.

Quit his job as a union dry waller and does nothing but bees now.

Here is a link to when he was invited out to New Jersey to speak.

http://nwba.njbeekeepers.org/pages/events/speaking-tour/ives.html

And another article from the local rag:

http://www.southbendtribune.com/news/local/area-beekeeper-s-honey-earns-state-buzz/article_ced5fc4a-5b4c-11e3-b1e1-001a4bcf6878.html


----------

